# Red-Legged Partridge



## Testudo Man (Aug 3, 2005)

Whilst crouched down behind a tree(getting some pics of a kestrel:whistling2...These cute little Red-Legged Partridges came wandering up near me(approx. 20 feet away)...I stayed perfectly still, and shot some pics of them, before they spotted me, then they ran off...

They are a bit dull this time of the year(plus the light wasnt that good, rain/drizzle etc.) but the pics came out well.


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Excellent pics matey! I really do think you & Fergie should get your pics published! :2thumb:


----------



## Testudo Man (Aug 3, 2005)

Zoo-Man said:


> Excellent pics matey! I really do think you & Fergie should get your pics published! :2thumb:


Cheers for that mate...

And your right, Fergie's photos are the bee's knee's: victory:...

But whilst i cant speak for fergie, I do know that in the world of worthy wildlife shots, mine are mediocre at best...Now if i had both the time, and the money(for top end equipment) then who knows:whistling2:


----------



## fergie (Oct 27, 2007)

Nice pics mate of a very pleasant wee bird : victory: Just missing a wee bit of sharpness though. I know, wrong section for critique but you got it anyway


----------



## tomwilson (Feb 27, 2010)

Zoo-Man said:


> Excellent pics matey! I really do think you & Fergie should get your pics published! :2thumb:


 i agree, forevever hams pictures are awesome too


----------



## Testudo Man (Aug 3, 2005)

fergie said:


> Nice pics mate of a very pleasant wee bird : victory: Just missing a wee bit of sharpness though. I know, wrong section for critique but you got it anyway


Yeah, I just missed the focus on these:blush:...but your right, they are a likable little bird, and they are quite shy too...They are good runners, and can be a bit noisy...



tomwilson said:


> i agree, forevever hams pictures are awesome too


Cheers mate...I think there are quite a few good photographers on this forum.





Heres a shot of one of these guys I took back in the summer...


----------



## xvickyx (Jul 21, 2009)

They are beautiful  I love the group shots


----------

